

Ask HN: Would you rather log in with Facebook or leave your e-mail? - babuskov

I'm building a free to play strategy game using node.js and HTML5 canvas and I was planning to release it on Facebook. But, many have told me that people don't like logging into Facebook to play it because they are scared they would be spammed. I've seen other similar games, and they require your e-mail instead.<p>Now, this looks controversial to me. Is it really true that people would rather leave their e-mail (which can then be spammed to death) than login with Facebook (where you can easily revoke permissions for each game separately)?<p>If you considered playing a game, would you rather log into Facebook or leave your e-mail?
======
erik14th
You can provide both so I don't see that as a big problem.

Also people usually have an email account to register on non-important
possibly-spammy stuff. So they don't even need to bother about spam.

------
a3n
Would you rather I play your game at all (I have an email address), or not (I
don't have a Facebook account)?

Even if I still had a Facebook account, I would prefer email. Facebook doesn't
need to know everything about me.

As incision points out, I'm more likely to try it if I don't have to sign in
at all. If I want to save my state I can give you an email or a made up ID
then.

------
burkemw3
What benefit do I have for signing in?

If the game saves state, so I can login again later, then I'd prefer to start
playing without signing in at all. Then, when I'm ready to leave, if I want to
save, then I'll give you some identifier. At this point, the identifier
doesn't matter much because I've decided I want to give you something.

~~~
bcRIPster
I second this notion. Personally, I'm for neither, but if you can present a
compelling case for an e-mail address (like rare updates on new content,
etc...) I might turn over my e-mail address... otherwise you're getting a
Mailinator e-mail account.

------
incision
I don't have a Facebook account and there's little chance I'd even try your
game if I have to sign-up before I can start playing.

------
zellio
Neither. I'm not going to give up email just to try something out.

------
sachin0235
i think email. I don't know why people provide their personal details on login
panel of different site(giving ur FB is like that for me) but i will never do
that.

